
Can Regular Expressions Be Safely Reused Across Languages? - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/programming/perl/13051-can-regular-expressions-be-safely-reused-across-language-boundaries.html
======
indentit
I think its fair to say that the results of this paper/study are entirely
unsurprising.

Yes, there are differences in how different regex engines work - anyone that
has ever used regular expressions in more than one programming language will
already know it. Yes, this impacts what text matches and performance.

And yes, many programmers don't care or don't want to waste time on it (be it
learning regex properly or thinking about a suitable expression for their
requirements) and so just copy and paste expressions from elsewhere without
caring too much about compatibility or performance. (Sometimes it is justified
- "don't reinvent the wheel" and "premature optimization" and all that.)

I personally don't think we needed a paper or study to tell us this, but if it
raises awareness, then I guess its a good thing :)

~~~
fiberbrb
It's not known to everybody.If you check the report, 47% of the developers
taken the survey thought that indeed regexes were portable across languages

